# Campus Safety Services Officer Williams College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Safety Services Officer*
Williams College 
in Williamstown, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Salary:* 19 to 23 USD Per Year
*Posted:* 06/18/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety








Opening Details

Williams College is a coeducational liberal arts institution located in the Berkshire Hills of western Massachusetts with access to the culturally rich cities of Albany, Boston, and New York City. The College is committed to building and supporting a diverse population of approximately 2,000 students, and to fostering an inclusive faculty, staff of over 1,300. Williams has built its reputation on outstanding teaching, scholarship, and academic excellence from its students.

The College seeks a full-time (40 hours per week), year-round Patrol Officer position to serve in campus safety services as the first point of contact for our community. The current shifts available are four days on, two off with rotating days off (nights only). Schedules are subject to change based on the needs of the department; mandatory shift, overtime and holiday hours may be required. This position comes with full benefits, including tuition assistance.

Williams is deeply committed to diversity, equity, inclusion, and accessibility. The successful candidate will excel at working in a community that is broadly diverse with regard to race, ethnicity, socioeconomic status, gender, nationality, sexual orientation, and religion.

Responsibilities

This role is responsible for maintaining the safety and security of persons and property on the university campus; identifying potential security and safety hazards; being observant and responding to major incidents, safety violations, and/or potential criminal activity on campus; maintaining good public relations by assisting others as a source of information and direction; overseeing the controlling and regulating of traffic and parking; investigating all security, safety, student conduct and traffic incidents. Candidates may also be required to serve as a Campus Safety Dispatcher when necessary.

Qualifications

The successful applicant must have the ability to provide exemplary customer service and use excellent communication skills to build rapport
Attention to detail and strong computer competence, basic keyboarding/typing skills 
Ability to handle routine and emergency (including medical and psychological) situations with excellent judgment, including when multiple situations arise at the same time
The ability to maintain confidentiality is essential
Candidates must be 21 years of age 
Two (2) years' experience in a public safety or security-related role is preferred
Familiarity and interest in working with college-age students is required, as is a commitment to the principles of diversity and inclusion
Applicants should possess computer expertise, oral and written communication skills
Ability to work collaboratively and positively with others is essential
Valid driver's license required at the time of application
*Instead of a cover letter, please complete this short survey: https://forms.gle/R4M9vpY1UZbcgJjP8 
Please also submit your resume through our website: https://staff-careers.williams.edu/ *

Application review will begin on June 28, 2022, and will continue until the position is filled. Pay range is from $19 to $23, commensurate with experience. Job band 18.

Conditions of Employment

Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable. COVID-19 vaccination with booster or approved exemption and participation in our testing program is required as a condition of employment at Williams.

Equal Employment Opportunity

Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive. As part of this commitment, we will ensure that persons with disabilities are provided reasonable accommodations. If reasonable accommodation is needed to participate in the job application or interview process please feel free to contact us via phone at (413) 597-2681 or email at [email protected].
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn, and thrive.


----------

